# xorg.conf para el Apple Magic Mouse

## Patxi

No consigo hacer que funcionen los desplazamientos vertical y horizontal con el magic mouse.

Mi xorg.conf es: 

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier "MagicMouse"

	Option "Dev Name" "Magic Mouse"

	Driver "magicmouse"

	Option "Protocol" "evdev"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "5 6 7 8"

	Option "Buttons" "8"

EndSection

¿Puede alguien ayudarme?

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a sustituir el Driver por "synaptics".

----------

## Patxi

Con el Driver "synaptics" el raton queda deshabilitado

----------

## pelelademadera

espaïn?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si es como el mighty mouse de apple, el driver es evdev pero hay que parchar un poco para que funcione correctamente:

http://game-sat.com/~brian/Howtos/AppleMightyMouse.htm

Salud!

----------

## Patxi

Con el Driver "evdev" el raton queda deshabilitado

----------

## opotonil

¿lo tienes habilitado en el kernel?

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] HID Devices  --->

        Special HID drivers  --->

            < > Apple MagicMouse multi-touch support

```

Salu2.

----------

## Patxi

Gracias por la ayuda, el kernell estaba compilado con genkernell, y el modulo no estaba activado

----------

## Patxi

He recompilado el kernel y añadido Apple MagicMouse multi-touch support  como modulo, (el modulo se llama hid-magicmouse).

El ratón funciona en el movimiento, botón derecho e izquierdo pero no funcionan los gestos (scroll horizontal y vertical, tercer botón...)

Mi nuevo xorg.conf es: 

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier "MagicMouse"

	Option "Dev Name" "Magic Mouse"

	Driver "hid-magicmouse"

	Option "Protocol" "evdev"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "5 6 7 8"

	Option "Buttons" "8"

EndSection

----------

## Patxi

Quiero actualizar el kernel a la version gentoo-sources 2.6.35-r5, con make menuconfig la opción:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

    [*] HID Devices  ---> 

        Special HID drivers  ---> 

            < > Apple MagicMouse multi-touch support
```

esta oculta. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## gringo

según la ayuda del driver este depende de :

```
Depends on: HID_SUPPORT [=y] && HID [=m] && BT_HIDP [=m] 
```

o si no simplemente añádelo a mano al .config del kernel:

```
CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE=y
```

y a ver que te cuenta.

saluetes

----------

